# Botkin Farm Boer goats Critique Thread



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi everyone! I want to improve on my herd and I know you guys are awesome at this stuff. You will not hurt my feelings so here are the goat. There will be more coming later. Hopefully the pictures work 

Uncle Sam. 
99.99 % buckling. He is now registered but can be.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Sam birth day is July 3/14
Sorry for the bad pictures. She was not wanting to have her pictures taken.
Here is another goat. 
This is Chocolate. Fullblood Abga 10614981 
02/07/13


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry now of the goats have been shaved. THis is what they look like a few weeks after the fair. Sam has not been trimmed though

This is cupid. 75% doe that was in mty show string. She got 2 at the county fair after my other doe that i will get pictures of.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

sorry for got the pictures


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Sam teats are 2x2 
Chocolate is 1x1 
Cupid is 2x2


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

bump


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

It would help if you got down at the goat's level to take pictures of them...not looking down on them  

For "Uncle Sam":

Pros:
-Wide chest
-Stocky legs
-Nice rump
-Wide back
-Looks to have good pigment

Cons:
-Steep rump
-Uneven topline
-Small shoulders
-Weak front legs
-Weak pasterns
-Posty back legs
-Toed in on back legs
-Fairly steep rump


He's got a bit of growing to do yet, so it's hard to critique him  Him set up and pictures at his level would help as well. For 2 months old he doesn't look too bad That kitten by his front feet sure is cute, though! 


For Chocolate:

Pros:
-Wide between the hocks
-Wide chest
-Wide forehead
-Strong jaw
-Wide body overall
-Stocky, straight legs
-Good solid rump
-Nice body length
-Looks to have good brisket

Cons:
-Steep rump
-Shoulder small
-Topline could be better
-Could have more depth in heart girth
-Posty hind legs

Cupid:
Pros:
-Good brisket
-Neck/shoulder blends nicely
-Good body capacity
-Long rump
-Good topline
-Long, but could be a tad longer
-Good pigment
-Nice lean long neck
-Good body depth
-Strong, straight legs
-Cute face
-Rump is wide
-Wide horn base
-Wide body
-I like her overall body...but can't place exactly what 

Cons:
-Rump is steep
-Can't tell if she's posty in her back legs
-Could be a tad longer
....and I'm all coned out!

This doe is the best out of the 3. I really like her


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks 
Sam was not very happy about getting his picture taken. The kitten was not going to leave him of nothing. 
Cuipe was my show doe. She got 2 after a another doe that I have but couldn't get her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cedar Point Kikos said:


> It would help if you got down at the goat's level to take pictures of them...not looking down on them
> 
> For "Uncle Sam":
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------

